# Just Jubilant Havanese



## Sherri Hollander (Jun 4, 2020)

Hey Folks,
Does anyone have experience with a breeder named Just Jubilant Havanese, here is a link to their site https://www.justjubilanthavanese.com/
I spoke to the woman that runs it Linda and she sounded very nice and it seems she has quite a few puppies, of course she had deposits from people but she has 3 upcoming liters so may have pups available. Does anyone know anything about this breeder. Feel free to pm me. I have been contacting many breeders and it seems everyone has months long waiting lists. I lost my beloved dog Sammy that I had for over 15 years in March and wasn't ready to start looking then and now that I am I can't seem to find any reputable breeders that don't already have huge waiting lists. I work from home so am available to be with the pup all the time and have so much love to give. My heart aches for another a new baby to love. If any of you know of a reputable breeder that has pups available soon please let me know.
Thanks!
-Sherri


----------



## Arih (Sep 29, 2017)

Sherri Hollander said:


> Hey Folks,
> Does anyone have experience with a breeder named Just Jubilant Havanese, here is a link to their site https://www.justjubilanthavanese.com/
> I spoke to the woman that runs it Linda and she sounded very nice and it seems she has quite a few puppies, of course she had deposits from people but she has 3 upcoming liters so may have pups available. Does anyone know anything about this breeder. Feel free to pm me. I have been contacting many breeders and it seems everyone has months long waiting lists. I lost my beloved dog Sammy that I had for over 15 years in March and wasn't ready to start looking then and now that I am I can't seem to find any reputable breeders that don't already have huge waiting lists. I work from home so am available to be with the pup all the time and have so much love to give. My heart aches for another a new baby to love. If any of you know of a reputable breeder that has pups available soon please let me know.
> Thanks!
> -Sherri


Hi did you end up purchasing a puppy from this breeder?


----------



## KeriG (8 mo ago)

Hello, I know I am answering this post 2 years after you posted it, but wanted to share my experience with Just Jubliant Havanese. We got our first Havanese from Linda in September 2019. We will be on our way next week to pick up our 2nd one from her….even though we live in NY now. We trust her so much that we are making the 18 hour drive (when we got our first one, we only lived 4 hours from her in WI). She is excellent at communicating her pups are very well taken care of. We have had no health issues whatsoever. The new pup was born with a bent tail and she made sure she had that taken care of before we go to pick her up.


----------

